# Anyone sharking tonight?



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Was thinking about it if I'm caught up on school work. Checked pensacolasurf.com and there's surf, but doesn't seem too bad.

Another yakker would be great and I'll supply all the bait. I have some bobos and I'll hit up my bait places for big baits

Let me know


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Working or I would. Have you messaged Dan?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I did. He's not down with surf. That's why I'm gonna go check the beach shortly. The cams can be deceiving


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

My Surf App is showing 2-3 ft from P'cola Pier to Pickens Point. Navarre Beach 1-2 ft.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Surf wasn't to bad at 6am this morning around 1 foot but the wind was howling out of the east so stayed inshore today. There is a big storm cell just south of us so the surf may be building during the day.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah I saw that on radar app. Waiting to see what it does


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

850-432-3565 updated local surf report. It's too big already for you yakkers. Rib high sets and building. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Yeah I saw that on radar app. Waiting to see what it does



Hopefully it blows on through tonight so I can get out in the gulf tomorrow.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Heading out. Hopefully I have a report


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nada. Floated bobos. Not a run. Strong winds and current though. That bag of balloons pushed put fast.

Until next time. Possibly tomorrow


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

How's the surf?
Big waves or manageable stuff?
Thinking of heading out trolling in the AM.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Loruna said:


> How's the surf?
> Big waves or manageable stuff?
> Thinking of heading out trolling in the AM.


The surf wasn't too bad but there was surf. Lots of rollers at end of pier. Strong east wind and current


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Ah that's how it was last weekend, thanks for the update. 
Looks like it's inshore for this morning, not interested in fighting that gulf current again.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Loruna said:


> Ah that's how it was last weekend, thanks for the update.
> Looks like it's inshore for this morning, not interested in fighting that gulf current again.


Current and winds were strong. You could see the waves coming in at an aggressive angle. Also didn't have to let line out of reel. Current and wind pushed bag and bait in free spool no problem lol.

Good luck


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

No report on the catching?!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> No report on the catching?!


What catching? Lol


----------

